# Coyotes



## snagless-1

Anybody call in any coyotes lately?I'am working always and wish I had more time.A few friends bow hunting this year saw them under there tree stands,did not shoot.They say they don't want to waste an arrow.I told them for every coyote they shoot I'll buy them an arrow and broad head.One even said he sees less deer at his spot ,go figure.


----------



## InlandKid

I live in North Royalton on 5 acres and have woods behind my house, every day at dusk I hear them howling in the woods for the past 2 weeks, of course the city won't allow us to hunt them but will let us hunt deer because they eat peoples flowers and thinks they are more of a problem than the coyotes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’m going to get into it more once bow season is over. By the way can anyone recommend a good scope mounted spot light? They offer so many with pricing at both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Muddy

I’m just waiting on cold weather and snow. It’s so warm out that they aren’t hungry enough yet for my set up.


----------



## snag

I was going to go this evening out to my deer spot and use my ladder stand to get more view from it but the south winds go right to the area they stay, a bit colder will get them hungry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litman24

snag said:


> I was going to go this evening out to my deer spot and use my ladder stand to get more view from it but the south winds go right to the area they stay, a bit colder will get them hungry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called in a double tonight.


----------



## matticito

Is trapping technically different than hunting?


----------



## Yakphisher

They are out regardless of warm weather. They gotta eat and mating season is on now. So far 1 yote and 1 skunk this past couple weeks. Seem to always miss them after veiwing game cameras .


----------



## fastwater

matticito said:


> Is trapping technically different than hunting?


Though the end results of the quarry are hopefully the same, 'technically' yes they are different.


----------



## fireline

litman24 said:


> Called in a double tonight.


Are you using a thermal imaging scope? if so which one.


----------



## matticito

fastwater said:


> Though the end results of the quarry are hopefully the same, 'technically' yes they are different.


Why not trap then? I know you have to check them every day.


----------



## litman24

fireline said:


> Are you using a thermal imaging scope? if so which one.


Pulsar Trail XQ38. It’s incredible. It recorded the whole show. I’m unable to post the video on this site. Shot over 50 coyotes last year with it.


----------



## snagless-1

Good shooting,do you use an electronic caller or mouth caller or both?I for the fist time ever have got permission to hunt private property about 200 plus acres and am thinking about getting an electronic caller.The owner sees coyotes but never hunted them just deer.With working a lot,I will sight my .223 in and try to get down there this season.If you use an electronic caller what is decent one that has a decoy?Also who has a good price on them?Thanks for any info.


----------



## litman24

snagless-1 said:


> Good shooting,do you use an electronic caller or mouth caller or both?I for the fist time ever have got permission to hunt private property about 200 plus acres and am thinking about getting an electronic caller.The owner sees coyotes but never hunted them just deer.With working a lot,I will sight my .223 in and try to get down there this season.If you use an electronic caller what is decent one that has a decoy?Also who has a good price on them?Thanks for any info.


I use the Primos Alpha Dog, Foxpro inferno and MFK mouth calls. For the Money ($200) get the Primo’s alpha dog. My go to sequence is the female invite ( 2 howls) & wait a couple minutes. Then reply with the young answer howl. After a couple minutes go to the baby puppy sound under “Other” sounds. Let it play at 10 volume for 10 minutes. If nothing, start over.


----------



## fastwater

matticito said:


> Why not trap then? I know you have to check them every day.


Because about the only thing trapping and hunting has in common are hopefully a dead animal as the end result of each.
As far as the technique's used between hunting and trapping goes, there's a world of difference between the two.
But make no mistake, with no natural predator of the coyote in this state...and with the lack of both trapping and hunting coyote, this state is over run with them and they are adversely affecting many other forms of wildlife.
That equates to 'a dead coyote is a good coyote' however it's killed.


----------



## Farmhand

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m going to get into it more once bow season is over. By the way can anyone recommend a good scope mounted spot light? They offer so many with pricing at both ends of the spectrum.


I use wicked lights, unreal I don't know how they make a light go so far and last so long on one battery but they do.


----------



## Yakphisher

Trapping is ok but there is no comparison seeing them devil dogs and basting them with whatever you using!


----------



## M.Magis

If you’re looking for a fun hobby, calling is great. If you’re looking for maximum dead coyotes, trapping is the way to go. Though to me both are fun.


----------



## bobk

Buddy sent me this picture. 160 guys put on a drive and killed 103 yotes. They circled 3 farms and pushed to the center. All were using buckshot.


----------



## Muddy

Bobk-do you know where they did that? That’s awesome.


----------



## snag

I saw a you tube coyote drive in Indiana on several farms with a 100 guys , and they got 36 yotes. But really didn’t see much just guns going off in the distance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Muddy, it was in Kansas. Didn’t say what part of the state. Incredible amount of dogs.


----------



## Shocker

I just got my snares out yesterday... I’m a little late this year I had a wedding and honeymoon that had me pretty tied up for a while but I plan to do some calling shortly too.. also a few traps should get a few more their hides start going downhill


----------



## Shocker

Don’t get me wrong I will kill a coyote any time of the year but I try harder when their hide is worth selling


----------



## M.Magis

Hides started going downhill around here quite a while ago. This is pretty much what I've seen for the last few weeks. Not that I've caught a lot, but the only one worth skinning was the red one, and only so I could tan it for the wall.


----------



## Shocker

The one I just caught might be one of the best I’ve caught as far as his hide goes hopefully they stay good for a couple weeks I’m in north west Ohio


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Shocker

Not sure why that posted 3 of the same pictures


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I have my Savage .223 rig set up for night calling. NiteSnipe search/spot,





















red/green LED’s. Hopefully I can get out a bit while we have some snow.


----------



## fishless

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I have my Savage .223 rig set up for night calling. NiteSnipe search/spot,
> View attachment 340807
> View attachment 340809
> View attachment 340811
> red/green LED’s. Hopefully I can get out a bit while we have some snow.


That is a sweet set up !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Drove down here to Mansfield to give it a try tonight. Pretty foggy but no wind. Hopefully the fog will lift some later tonight. I will be hunting from my deer stand. Any input will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Shmang

I am in the city of Cincinnati and have trail cam footage of 4 separate Coyotes but we cannot dispatch with a gun or bow in the city limits so we are stuck. Got the MB 550 traps ready to go.....


----------



## litman24

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Drove down here to Mansfield to give it a try tonight. Pretty foggy but no wind. Hopefully the fog will lift some later tonight. I will be hunting from my deer stand. Any input will be appreciated. Thanks!


female invite howl follow by one male howl. Wait 2 minutes and play baby
Cottontail distress, baby puppy or jack rabbit distress at low volume.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

litman24 said:


> female invite howl follow by one male howl. Wait 2 minutes and play baby
> Cottontail distress, baby puppy or jack rabbit distress at low volume.


Thanks! Just set it off. Foggy as hell man but I think my light will still be ok.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Well the fog lifted around midnight and got pretty clear. I didn’t get to see any but they sure were yipping and yapping at my howls around 1 but never made any. Left out around 3. Still a good night to be in the woods. I’m hooked now.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Not sure if you guys seen this or not but im not for it....
https://www.peoplesdefender.com/202...ACHayG_YzNhl96RIf2C_Liq9UQ1aEcGgrq-8WM2s1_qOg


----------



## litman24

Scum_Frog said:


> Not sure if you guys seen this or not but im not for it....
> https://www.peoplesdefender.com/202...ACHayG_YzNhl96RIf2C_Liq9UQ1aEcGgrq-8WM2s1_qOg


Some states pay a bounty to help control the coyotes & Ohio wants a permit fee....... Let the coyote population explode and deer numbers dwindle. Then people will stop buying deer permits and maybe hunting all together because rabbit and turkey numbers plummet.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I can see them doing a permit but maybe after putting a bounty on them for a year or two and then doing it......we need to put a hurtin on the population first before you try charging guys to kill a nuisance!


----------



## litman24

Scum_Frog said:


> I can see them doing a permit but maybe after putting a bounty on them for a year or two and then doing it......we need to put a hurtin on the population first before you try charging guys to kill a nuisance!


----------



## fastwater

litman24 said:


> Some states pay a bounty to help control the coyotes & Ohio wants a permit fee....... Let the coyote population explode and deer numbers dwindle. Then people will stop buying deer permits and maybe hunting all together *because rabbit and turkey numbers plummet*.


Those numbers have already declined in this area. Especially turkey numbers.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Hell neighborhood foo foo dogs are reclining too! What a let down after I’ve bragged at what good choices they have made in the past. It’s the day of the dollar.


----------



## Lewis

The state of Ohio will probably never fund a bounty program, but I don't see any reason why Ohio hunters could not fund something like this, if the state would operate it. I'd gladly donate $20 a year to a coyote reduction program that pays bounties.


----------



## Shocker

There are some county conservation clubs that will run bounties on then but you have to be a member.. one by my house used to run a 30$ bounty per coyote and their member fee was 40$ so I used to join just for that and could still send the hides to auction.. kinda double dipping on them


----------



## Muddy

A bounty would be nice, but will never happen. I'm just want for sportsmen and women to have the choice to go weapons free on them as we always have.


----------



## M.Magis

I think the days of bounties are over. Enough studies have been done over the years and most have shown bounties, at best, to just be a waste of DNR money. At worst, they not only cost money but can actually cause the coyote population to increase. As the coyote population decreases, reproduction increases to compensate. If I recall, all of the studies determined that to effectively decrease a population, a minimum of 70% of the coyotes need to be killed. Any less than that, the increase in reproduction can cause the population to swing upward. 
Obviously, it's tough to kill 70% of the population.


----------



## $diesel$

Honestly, i don't even care about a bounty. They just need to leave us alone to dispatch them at our will. And free of charge. Were never going to get the population below 70%, leave me alone to thin my area out as i see fit.
I think we pay enough in Ohio these days, to shoot animals that WE raise on our own property's.
If they want a seperate tag, sell them for public areas (sorry puplic land hunters) but leave me alone. I've lost well over 50-60% of my turkeys in the last 10-12 years, and i'm darned well p##sed as it is.


----------



## $diesel$

Think about it, we pay upwards of $75.00 to shoot some squirrels, 1 deer and 1 turkey. Now, alot lotta old timers, like me, don't get out as much any more, there are no guarantee's that i'm going to kill a deer and a turkey.
I'm not retarded, i understand we need to contribute to keep the species regulated and in check, moneys for stocking programs and public land aquirement.
But enough is enough, when they want to charge me to reduce a non-native, invasive species, that they have no money in at all, now that chaps my hide.

Okay, i know, i'm done bitc##n now.


----------



## fastwater

Totally agree with you $diesel$.
Could care less about collecting a bounty myself.
But I do feel a bounty would generate more of an interest for many to start hunting them and most especially will ignite a fire in more to start trapping again.
I know this is a coyote thread, but in my area, coyote are not the only animal way out of balance causing havoc on especially turkey.
Raccoons here are just off the chart as well. Raccoons, mink, oppssums, skunks all raid turkey nest.
Again, with nobody trapping...and obviously less **** hunting in the area, there's really nothing balancing the population.
Poults that can't yet fly fall victim to yotes,fox,***** and the ever increasing bobcat.
And adults, if not to natural causes, mostly to bobcat.

IMO(and worth just what ya paid for it)...here's the bottom line...all wildlife belongs to the state. They are ultimately responsible, in charge and make laws to keep the balance of wildlife intact the best they can. They use the resources and tools at their disposal to do just that. Both hunting and trapping used to be two of the major tools heavily used to keep wildlife, especially deer and predators in check. Today, without many trappers left due to almost zero value of pelts(which is not DNR's fault...we can thank Orgs. like IAFC and PETA for that) seems hunting is more relied on than ever before as a major means DNR uses to help keep things balanced.
Obviously, the problem with relying so heavily on hunters for predator control...namely yotes...is that with yotes having so many offspring every year, without trapping, it's almost impossible to keep them balanced.
Not even going to get into the issue of less people hunting as time goes on. Maybe they'll find a way to help balance wildlife through a video game sitting on a couch.

At anyrate, this fee for killing yotes that are quickly disrupting our wildlife, forces a fella to sit back and wonder:
does DNR with all their degrees in biology, just does not yet realize the amount of damage yotes are doing and that people that spend a great deal of time in the woods that are actually seeing the distruction don't know what they're talking about(seems not all that long ago, many that showed up to ODNR meetings wanting something done about the yote population were more or less scoffed at and were told yotes aren't harming our deer,turkey or wildlife)
...or...
...are they just planning on sitting back letting Mother Nature take its course and not worry about what the yotes are currently doing and tacking on a fee to hunt predators as a means of making a few extra $'s along the way?
I surely hope neither of the above is correct...but I'd surely like to hear if ODNR has a game plan for what is a big problem. And a much bigger one than they are letting on that isn't going to go away.

Maybe when there are more attacks in the suburbs and city's from these state owned predators(thinking more attacks filmed on Cols. Police body cams) and city dwellers complain more...instead of charging people to hunt/trap them, they will be paying people to kill them. Maybe it will be like they do the over populated deer in the no hunting zones in which they pay thousands to out of state company's to come in on a yearly bases and kill them.
We'll see...


----------



## $diesel$

Well said, FW. You always seem to hit the nail on the head.
Like i said, it just makes me angry. 
I respectfully disagree with you on who owns these critters, though. I believe God put these critters here, not the DOW. Any tax payer owns these critters IMO, even if they did belong to the DOW. I'm quite sure God never intended for any of his creations to be controled by anyone, let alone state wildlife officals.
I'll stop buy saying one more thing, i agree with your assessment of why, i firmly believe it to be a money grab, plain and simple.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Buddy an I are going freeze our a$$es off and try again this weekend. Can’t get em on the couch I suppose.


----------



## fastwater

Get em all SP!


----------



## bountyhunter

I live just outside a small town ,I counted 6coon dead in a two mile stretch of road. kid says she see cotes ,alot in the back of our field. deer,,turkey,, rabitts used to be all over our area ,there gone.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Well did some calling this am into mid morning. Seeing how they are in the rut, some serenade and challenge howls produced nil. Still learning the tricks of the trade. Maybe I’m overthinking it. Going back out right before dark and hunt into late hrs.


----------



## $diesel$

I'm planning on trying in the next few days, myself, SP. These dam hands of mine been feel'n a little better as of late. I'm itch'n to get out with a gun in my hands. I been laid up for most of the winter with arthi.
Good luck this evening, my friend.


----------



## Shocker

I went out about 10pm last night and got a lot to answer but nothing want to come in


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

$diesel$ said:


> I'm planning on trying in the next few days, myself, SP. These dam hands of mine been feel'n a little better as of late. I'm itch'n to get out with a gun in my hands. I been laid up for most of the winter with arthi.
> Good luck this evening, my friend.


Well I hope you’re up to it and can make it out bro. Cures the itch for sure. Reminds me a lot of my **** hunting days without all of the hiking chasing walker hounds, I can’t imagine doing that anymore as much as I would like to. Or turkey hunting at night. Ha!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Shocker said:


> I went out about 10pm last night and got a lot to answer but nothing want to come in


What calls did you get em to respond to Shocker? I had em responding to some howls last week late. But they didn’t come in either or I just couldn’t see them.


----------



## Shocker

Fox pro coy fem sub


----------



## Shocker

Also some coy fem long howls... I’ve had nights were it seems they don’t want to budge and nights were they come running in the second the call turns on last night must’ve been one of them nights where they didn’t want to budge


----------



## multi species angler

$diesel$ said:


> Well said, FW. You always seem to hit the nail on the head.
> Like i said, it just makes me angry.
> I respectfully disagree with you on who owns these critters, though. I believe God put these critters here, not the DOW. Any tax payer owns these critters IMO, even if they did belong to the DOW. I'm quite sure God never intended for any of his creations to be controled by anyone, let alone state wildlife officals.
> I'll stop buy saying one more thing, i agree with your assessment of why, i firmly believe it to be a money grab, plain and simple.


 Genesis 1:26-31, Man has controll over all animals.


----------



## litman24

multi species angler said:


> Genesis 1:26-31, Man has controll over all animals.


Called in a group of 3 last night around 9:00. Group Serenade set them off. Then one howl and female whimper on low volume brought them out. Buddy wounded one and shot $20 worth of lead at the rest. Lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

We’re all square here. I know there are some dens in the surrounding woods you see. Let’s get it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

litman24 said:


> Pulsar Trail XQ38. It’s incredible. It recorded the whole show. I’m unable to post the video on this site. Shot over 50 coyotes last year with it.


Well I went and done it and now I’ll probably hate ya for it lol. Those damn scopes are expensive and someone’s gonna get nice hunting and fishing gear when I kill over.


----------



## juggerman

I have a fox pro..going out this evening to try our luck...any tips from seasoned coyote hunters familiar with fox pro's have a suggestion what sequence of calls would be good to start off with?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman

coyote hunting shouldn't be viewed like fishing ,and deer hunting...we all benefit to get rid of as many coyote s as possible so we shouldn't keep hunting secrets...we are going to be overrun with them ..we should want everyone to do well...just sayin....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I finally figured them out! Seriously, still leaning but I will figure em out.


----------



## litman24

juggerman said:


> I have a fox pro..going out this evening to try our luck...any tips from seasoned coyote hunters familiar with fox pro's have a suggestion what sequence of calls would be good to start off with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Juggerman,


juggerman said:


> coyote hunting shouldn't be viewed like fishing ,and deer hunting...we all benefit to get rid of as many coyote s as possible so we shouldn't keep hunting secrets...we are going to be overrun with them ..we should want everyone to do well...just sayin....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## litman24

juggerman said:


> coyote hunting shouldn't be viewed like fishing ,and deer hunting...we all benefit to get rid of as many coyote s as possible so we shouldn't keep hunting secrets...we are going to be overrun with them ..we should want everyone to do well...just sayin....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Juggerman,
Go to MFK Game Calls and download the Female Invite and Comp Male Howl onto your Foxpro. I usually let two female invites followed by a male howl. Had success again last night calling in 3. After you howl play a distress sound for 5 minutes. Wait 5 minutes and distress again. If nothing, do a group howl followed by distress. If nothing wait 5 minutes and do howls and distress again. If nothing, relocate.


----------



## litman24

litman24 said:


> Juggerman,
> Go to MFK Game Calls and download the Female Invite and Comp Male Howl onto your Foxpro. I usually let two female invites followed by a male howl. Had success again last night calling in 3. After you howl play a distress sound for 5 minutes. Wait 5 minutes and distress again. If nothing, do a group howl followed by distress. If nothing wait 5 minutes and do howls and distress again. If nothing, relocate.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Litman, will these work downloaded on a Lucky Duck Revolt electronic caller?


----------



## litman24

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Litman, will these work downloaded on a Lucky Duck Revolt electronic caller?


Not sure. Log onto Mfk and ask or call. I use a primos alpha dog as well and use female invite and young answer howl with same success. Listen to the sounds on the mfk site and use something close:comparable if not.....


----------



## juggerman

did exactly what you said...had 3 groups at once sounding off.then it got dark ...went across open field to the truck..50 yrs to truck called again...three groups again fired up .sounded like 2 to 3 hundred yards away. started calling and looking here one popped out of woods running beside us about 40 yrs. buddy shot and missed. so fun though... thx again for tips .. I have a fox pro fusion

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Sounds like a fun evening. Way to call em in.


----------



## juggerman

A mount of one I got with a muzzleloader.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman

a couple more pictures of it.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOE W

nice mount !!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Lots of guys here wanting the ODNR to pay a bounty. Maybe just try putting up your fur and selling it. Here’s the latest OSTA auction results for coyotes.


----------



## Muddy

I shot two over the weekend by the light of the moon. I shot one Saturday night at 1 am, and I shot one last night at 4 am.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Muddy said:


> I shot two over the weekend by the light of the moon. I shot one Saturday night at 1 am, and I shot one last night at 4 am.


Was out sat night until 330, bright night but no dogs...


----------



## Muddy

I don't use night vision or lights, I rely on moonlight to see. I mark the full moons on my calendar and hunt accordingly. I had high hopes for this weekends full moon cycle since it's about the end of my coyote hunting for the winter. Stick with it and good luck!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Muddy said:


> I don't use night vision or lights, I rely on moonlight to see. I mark the full moons on my calendar and hunt accordingly. I had high hopes for this weekends full moon cycle since it's about the end of my coyote hunting for the winter. Stick with it and good luck!


I’m using a thermal imaging and see all kinds of *****, possums, and deer but no coyotes. I need to find another place to hunt apparently. I think I’m going to try down around west branch.


----------



## litman24

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’m using a thermal imaging and see all kinds of *****, possums, and deer but no coyotes. I need to find another place to hunt apparently. I think I’m going to try down around west branch.


scouting & using group howl sound is vital. You got to be in the block they are in........ their territory is 5-10miles


----------



## Muddy

This is the one from Saturday night. It was a big male. I’d been after that specific dog for awhile. He was pretty easy to ID from the other dogs. I shot his mate Sunday night. They paired up a couple weeks ago and have always been together since then. I figured that it was appropriate for them to die together.


----------



## $diesel$

WOW, big coyote, Muddy. I sure wish you lived down here by me, your a 1 man coyote wrecking ball.


----------



## Shocker




----------



## litman24

Shocker said:


> View attachment 346335


Called in one tonight.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Great job litman! That Pulsar is just great and you are knocking them stiff!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I was offered a deal from a supplier friend too good to pass up on a new in box Pulsar RXQ30V 2nd gen with factory warranties and support. So I bit the bullet after checking it out. I don't need some of the bells and whistles like recording, etc. and although this is far from top of the line I could clearly see to a couple hundred yards in pitch black. It will suffice for my purposes just fine and I have officially joined the thermal hunting group so I can tag along with these guys I know (using my "budget" thermal).

Now I have to get it set up after turkey season. Seems like an excuse to buy a new AR or yet another rifle too

I'll try to post my thoughts on it for anybody budget minded wanting to enter the thermal world. 
I don't have it mounted on a rifle, but have had a chance to test it a bit and so far I am happy (realizing I'm in the honey moon stage and have not done any shooting or hunting).


----------



## litman24

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I was offered a deal from a supplier friend too good to pass up on a new in box Pulsar RXQ30V 2nd gen with factory warranties and support. So I bit the bullet after checking it out. I don't need some of the bells and whistles like recording, etc. and although this is far from top of the line I could clearly see to a couple hundred yards in pitch black. It will suffice for my purposes just fine and I have officially joined the thermal hunting group so I can tag along with these guys I know (using my "budget" thermal).
> 
> Now I have to get it set up after turkey season. Seems like an excuse to buy a new AR or yet another rifle too
> 
> I'll try to post my thoughts on it for anybody budget minded wanting to enter the thermal world.
> I don't have it mounted on a rifle, but have had a chance to test it a bit and so far I am happy (realizing I'm in the honey moon stage and have not done any shooting or hunting).


Tonight. May have got both. I’ll check in the morning.


----------

